# How Much Casein Before Bed?



## vegman (May 8, 2005)

I got some casein powder because I can't stand cottage cheese, and I wanted to know how much I should take before bed? It is 20g protein per scoop


----------



## Island Roots (May 8, 2005)

I've just been taking one scoop before bed, which equates to 23g of protein.

 I usually have 3 or so shakes of whey protein throughout the day so I don't need to load up at night.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 9, 2005)

Where can the best Casein powder be found?


----------



## redspy (May 9, 2005)

I have a 70cc scoop of 50% egg white protein/50% calcium caseinate, this provides about 25g of protein.

Mr Snafu:  Personally I like trueprotein.com


----------



## LAM (May 9, 2005)

Island Roots said:
			
		

> I usually have 3 or so shakes of whey protein throughout the day so I don't need to load up at night.



60% of muscle growth occurs at night but that is ONLY if the body has the neccessary nutrients.  the bed time meal is one of the most important meals


----------



## Island Roots (May 9, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> 60% of muscle growth occurs at night but that is ONLY if the body has the neccessary nutrients. the bed time meal is one of the most important meals


 I think you misunderstood me.  I get my daily amount of protein spread out throughout the day so I don't need to compensate and have two or three scoops of protein to meet my daily quota at the end of the day.


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

Spokane?! I was just there for a show. Were you at the Empire Classic?


----------



## vegman (May 9, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> 60% of muscle growth occurs at night but that is ONLY if the body has the neccessary nutrients. the bed time meal is one of the most important meals


So how do I provide the neccessary nutrients?


----------



## Island Roots (May 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Spokane?! I was just there for a show. Were you at the Empire Classic?


 I was not because I was working.


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

Island Roots said:
			
		

> I was not because I was working.


 Ah that's too bad. You missed a great show, a great guest poser (Michal Kindred) and my awesome routine


----------



## LAM (May 9, 2005)

Island Roots said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood me.  I get my daily amount of protein spread out throughout the day so I don't need to compensate and have two or three scoops of protein to meet my daily quota at the end of the day.



you should have a high protein meal or shake directly before going to sleep


----------



## Island Roots (May 9, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you should have a high protein meal or shake directly before going to sleep


 23g of protein isn't enough?  I don't want to saturate the body so much as to where the protein isn't being used.


----------



## LAM (May 10, 2005)

Island Roots said:
			
		

> 23g of protein isn't enough?  I don't want to saturate the body so much as to where the protein isn't being used.



depends on your body weight and goals but  23 g is a tiny amount for a male attempting to gain muscle, I know tons of girls who use more than that at night


----------



## Tha Don (May 10, 2005)

i agree with LAM, 23g of protein before bed is not a lot.. considering you body isn't going to eat again for another 8-9 hours, personally i aim for a good 40-50g of lean protein at bedtime, regardless


----------



## musclepump (May 10, 2005)

I eat about 40g worth of protein in cottage cheese before bed.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

i take a scoop of whey, one scoop of casein, and half a cup of cott cheese... that and some flax seed and natty pb... MM-MM GOOD!


----------



## gmontem (May 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> i take a scoop of whey, one scoop of casein, and half a cup of cott cheese... that and some flax seed and natty pb... MM-MM GOOD!


How much natty pb do you use? I'm thinking of blending two scoops of whey, one tsp of pb, and 1.5cups of soy milk tonight.  I'm currently in a bulk cycle.


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Whey before bed is a joke.  Use something that's absorbed slower.  WHey is gone like *snap*  You need something that lasts.  That last meal is the one that needs to last the longest.  


That one and a 1/2 cups of soy milk is probably enough carbs to keep you from pumping gH while you sleep too


----------



## vegman (May 10, 2005)

So I should take about 40g of casien before bed? How long does casien last?


----------



## Island Roots (May 10, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> So I should take about 40g of casien before bed? How long does casien last?


 From what I've heard, it takes about 6-8 hours to digest.


----------

